# Tivoweb - 1.9.4 BBC/ITV regions



## ywu (Jan 12, 2003)

I suspect this has already been answered before but I can't find it, sorry! When I select a program on Tivoweb it will shows all the forthcoming episodes but it seems to do so for all the BBC/ITV regions when I'd like it only for the one than I use (in my case, BBC1LDN and ITV1LON). Is there any way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to state the obvious for a moment. have you removed the other channels from "Channels I Receive"?


----------



## ywu (Jan 12, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Just to state the obvious for a moment. have you removed the other channels from "Channels I Receive"?


Yes, I only get BBC1LDN and ITV1LON on my TV Guide, not the other regions, if that's what you mean.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

In that case, I've got nothing else to suggest


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ywu said:


> Yes, I only get BBC1LDN and ITV1LON on my TV Guide, not the other regions, if that's what you mean.


I just tried clicking on an episode of Ashes to ashes and it also showed me all the other BBC channels. I've just checked in my "channels I receive" (not the other list, the favourites). I'm only receiving two bbc1 channels (101 BBC1TYN and 974 BBC1LON). All the other BBC1 channels from 971 to 988 are unselected and all the other BBC1 channels in position 101 are also unselected. But still I get them all in TiVoWeb by clicking on a BBC1 show.

I suppose you'd need to build a new hack to filter the others out.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

b166er said:


> I just tried clicking on an episode of Ashes to ashes and it also showed me all the other BBC channels.


Interesting. Doesn't do that here.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

b166er said:


> I just tried clicking on an episode of Ashes to ashes and it also showed me all the other BBC channels.


Never really noticed it before but mine is the same.
I get episodes shown for BBC London and BBC South East BUT BBCSE is unticked in channels I receive


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

It doesn't bother me that this happens, as I do more on the TiVo itself than I do in TiVoWeb, but here are my configs:


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Can anyone check if the same happens with xtivoweb? I only have freeview so can't check it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

johala_reewi said:


> Can anyone check if the same happens with xtivoweb? I only have freeview so can't check it.


I have a Sky and a Freeview box connected to my Tivo and xTivoweb running on my notebook pc web browser is currently only showing me the BBC1 London showings of the Turkish Grand Prix episodes of the Formula1 series next weekend:-



> sat 6jun 1110 bbc1ldn
> x Formula 1 - Turkish Grand Prix Qualifying
> sun 7jun 1210 bbc1ldn
> r Formula 1 - The Turkish Grand Prix
> ...


However as you know I can't get xTivoWeb on my Sony Ericsson V600i mobile phone, which I have still not got around to replacing.......

Also these were picked up by Wishlists for Formula 1 and not by a Season Pass so this may not be a good example. However I have just searched for Formula1 on Tivoweb 1.9.4 and it is showing itself as trying to record the program in all the different BBC1 regions. So it seems to be a Tivoweb specific problem.

I have also just switched across to TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 using the Hackman module and TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 is only showing the programs for the BBC1 London area when I do a search by name for Formula 1. There is therefore clearly a Tivoweb 1.9.4 specific issue with showing these multiple listings for all the different BBC One regions.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> There is therefore clearly a Tivoweb 1.9.4 specific issue with showing these multiple listings for all the different BBC One regions.


But not with every Tivo; which is strange


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> But not with every Tivo; which is strange


It looks like the issue is specific to the combined use of a Sky Digibox program source and Tivoweb 1.9.4 given that you of course get your television programs from Virgin Media..................


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

I think the original ui.itcl module in tivoweb 1.9.4 was set up to display all occurrences of a programme regardless of channel. There have been several tweaked versions produced to do all sorts of different things: mine (called 000ui.itcl) is an old LJ version that does appear to exclude duplicate showings and channels not received.

I've attached it so you can have a look - just put it in the tivoweb-tcl/modules directory and do a quick reload. You don't even need to delete the old ui.itcl, because tivoweb reads the 000version first and uses that instead. To go back, simply remove the file and reload tivoweb.

[DISCLAIMER! It's been so long since I looked at this that I can't recall if I made some of my own ad-hoc edits, so if anything is missing or behaves oddly that's why (I think I may have changed some date formats around). I accept no responsibility for system failures...etc...]


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> It looks like the issue is specific to the combined use of a Sky Digibox program source and Tivoweb 1.9.4 ...


Well that'll explain it then


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well that'll explain it then


It would be interesting to hear if BBC/ITV Freesatters are also affected by the issue as the basic EPG data is the same but the channel numbers are different from Sky.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> It looks like the issue is specific to the combined use of a Sky Digibox program source and Tivoweb 1.9.4 given that you of course get your television programs from Virgin Media..................


Wrong.

I am with Virgin and as I posted before I get listings for BBC1LDN and BBC1SE


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Trinitron said:


> I think the original ui.itcl module in tivoweb 1.9.4 was set up to display all occurrences of a programme regardless of channel. There have been several tweaked versions produced to do all sorts of different things: mine (called 000ui.itcl) is an old LJ version that does appear to exclude duplicate showings and channels not received.
> 
> I've attached it so you can have a look - just put it in the tivoweb-tcl/modules directory and do a quick reload. You don't even need to delete the old ui.itcl, because tivoweb reads the 000version first and uses that instead. To go back, simply remove the file and reload tivoweb.


I gave that a try. I got TWO User Interface menu items. My existing one was from 00ui.itcl and I assume the new one was from your 000ui.itcl. Doesn't matter though, both gave the same result - too many channels.

This isn't bothering me though, it's not something I ever did before in TiVoWeb and will likely never do again. Just thought I'd give it a try as I'm in a boring as hell telephone conference call and this is more interesting  I've deleted the 000 and restarted again just to restore normality.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> It would be interesting to hear if BBC/ITV Freesatters are also affected by the issue as the basic EPG data is the same but the channel numbers are different from Sky.


Curiouser and curiouser. It doesn't do it on my Tivo in tivoweb 1.9.4. I've got Sky & freesat inputs. I only see the NI versions of BBC1 & 2.

So that's the same inputs as Pete but a different result.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BrianHughes said:


> I've got Sky & freesat inputs. I only see the NI versions of BBC1 & 2.


I assume you must mean that you have both Sky & Freeview inputs?



> So that's the same inputs as Pete but a different result.


What region of the BBC do you get out there in far flung Northern Ireland as it doesn't seem to show at all in the below list of Formula 1 Turkish Grand Prix duplicates on my Tivoweb 1.9.4 listings for this Saturday:-



> Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date	Channel	Date	Time	Mins
> [No recordings currently scheduled in this slot.] Turkish Grand Prix Qualifying Sat 6th Jun 2009	*BBC1SE* Sat 6th Jun 11:10	125
> [No recordings currently scheduled in this slot.] Turkish Grand Prix Qualifying Sat 6th Jun 2009	*BBC1LDN* Sat 6th Jun 11:10	125
> [No recordings currently scheduled in this slot.] Turkish Grand Prix Qualifying Sat 6th Jun 2009	*BBC1STH* Sat 6th Jun 11:10	125
> ...


I assume that plain BBC1 must be the Freeview box channel?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I assume you must mean that you have both Sky & Freeview inputs? ...


You are correct, I mistyped. 

We get BBC1NI & BBC2NID (I think the D means digital as BBC2 used to have slightly different services on the analogue & digital platforms years ago).

Go easy on the "far-flung" bit as we can be a bit touchy on that whole subject


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BrianHughes said:


> We get BBC1NI & BBC2NID (I think the D means digital as BBC2 used to have slightly different services on the analogue & digital platforms years ago).


OK so this seems to be an English BBC and English ITV Regions in conjunction with Tivoweb 1.9.4 (but not TivoWebPlus 2.1.0) specific problem as when you go through Guided Setup you are asked if you are in England, Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland if memory serves me correctly. So this appears to be why BBC1NI and the equivalents for BBC Wales and BBC Scotland are not shown in the numerous regional duplicates for BBC One England shown by my Tivoweb 1.9.4 listings. In the case of BBC Northern Ireland there are no regional variations so no possibility of the Tivo database becoming confused about which ones to show.

Although I have no idea what happens to anyone living on the Scotland/England or England/Wales borders using an aerial or Freeview who wants to select BBC regional channels in both regions.



> Go easy on the "far-flung" bit as we can be a bit touchy on that whole subject


I accept there was probably a more diplomatic choice of words on my part. But how the government ever got away with the blatant regional discrimination of not also making DVLA cover Northern Ireland and not also remedying the issue of Northern Ireland numbers not being fully integrated in to the main UK registration sequence, even when they switched over to the 51 series in 2001, is still quite beyond me.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> But how the government ever got away with the blatant regional discrimination of not also making DVLA cover Northern Ireland and not also remedying the issue of Northern Ireland numbers not being fully integrated in to the main UK registration sequence, even when they switched over to the 51 series in 2001, is still quite beyond me.


<off topic>
Maybe because Northern Ireland isn't part of Great Britain (it is part of the United Kingdom).
</off topic>


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

johala_reewi said:


> <off topic>
> Maybe because Northern Ireland isn't part of Great Britain (it is part of the United Kingdom).</off topic>


Surely Great Britain is now a historical only concept that no longer exists. Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland all have different forms of regional government that are not equivalent to one another and all have their own regional Parliaments. So there is no more case for Northern Ireland not being part of the DVLA system than the same being true of either Scotland or Wales?

But meanwhile coming back to the Tivoweb 1.9.4 multiple regional variants listings problems does anyone have any more ideas on this in the light of it apparently being an England only regions specific problem?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There are numerous version of tivoweb's ui.itcl floating around...

Check that file for the following lines:

*
proc action_series {chan objectid env} {
global db
global tzoffset
global images
global programindexstartday
global nowshowingdir

set watch 1
*

If that last line is *"set watch 0"* then it will show all channels as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> set watch 1
> [/b]
> 
> If that last line is *"set watch 0"* then it will show all channels as mentioned in this thread.


Many thanks Mike for apparently offering the solution. So far as I know the ui.itcl I am using with my Tivoweb 1.9.4 install is either one that came from the original file set off the lightn website or is a modified variant provided by LJ on his website (www.ljay.org.uk).

I am not at home at the moment but I will check my ui.itcl when I get there later today and make any appropriate necessary modifications to it.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

mikerr said:


> If that last line is *"set watch 0"* then it will show all channels as mentioned in this thread.


I was looking at this line in proc action_series (the routine that displays upcoming showings):

```
# Skip if don't receive station
   if { [catch {set data $channeltablestation($stationfsid)}] == 1 } {
         continue
      }
```
...so it makes sense that if you have the watch variable set to 'all channels' then of course that is what you get. But doesn't explain why my adapted ui.itcl failed for b166er, as that _does_ have 'set watch 1' throughout.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Wrong. I am with Virgin and as I posted before I get listings for BBC1LDN and BBC1SE


You know what. One of these day's I'll remember not to believe a word Pete77 says


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I am with Virgin and as I posted before I get listings for BBC1LDN and BBC1SE


But that still seems to be a different problem from the one that those of us using the Sky Digital platform and living in England are getting where all possible English regional variations are being shown.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> You know what. One of these day's I'll remember not to believe a word Pete77 says


I think that responding to the content of a post based on a stereotype of a person that you have previously developed rather than on the basis of the actual content of their post is not something that is to be applauded.:down:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, you have been wrong before and you were wrong this time. Where's the stereo-typing? 

And besides, I assume you missed the "this is not entirely serious" smileys?


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> But meanwhile coming back to the Tivoweb 1.9.4...


This is an extremely rare, if not the only, occurrence of Pete77 bringing a thread back on topic.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> But that still seems to be a different problem from the one that those of us using the Sky Digital platform and living in England are getting where all possible English regional variations are being shown.


It is the same problem it is just that cable only offers adjacent stations not all as Sky does


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> You know what. One of these day's I'll remember not to believe a word Pete77 says


Carl your learning


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

RichardJH said:


> Carl your learning


"You're" makes more sense


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

bigwold said:


> "You're" makes more sense


I stand corrected :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You stand up at your PC?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Surely Great Britain is now a historical only concept that no longer exists.


Great Britain is the geographic name of the largest island of the British Isles - hence the name. The "great" just means biggest. Other islands in the archipelago include the Isle of Man, Anglesey, the Isle of Wight and Ireland, among hundreds of others.

So no, it's not historical at all!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> But that still seems to be a different problem from the one that those of us using the Sky Digital platform and living in England are getting where all possible English regional variations are being shown.


Northern Ireland Sky is a different setup for TiVo, so downloads a separate set of channels, including RTE etc and presumably not including all the English variations.

Looks like the TW coders didn't reckon with several channels in the line up being assigned the same channel number, and it uses channel number (rather than callsign) as the basis for filtering CIR.

The solution would be to re-engineer TW that filtering to work by callsign. I'd suggest it's not worth the bother.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> So no, it's not historical at all!


I was talking in political terms where Great Britain has now been replaced by the United Kingdom. Great Britain is no longer a functional political unit and hasn't been ever since Labour introduced devolution in Scotland and Wales. Northern Ireland has always been devolved in one way or another in governmental terms.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> The solution would be to re-engineer TW that filtering to work by callsign. I'd suggest it's not worth the bother.


The problem has already been addressed in TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 while the duplicate listings are also easily ignored in favour of the one for one's own Region if using Tivoweb 1.9.4

Nonetheless I shall try mikerr's proposed hack to see if that remedies the problem in Tivoweb 1.9.4


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Great Britain is no longer a functional political unit and hasn't been ever since Labour introduced devolution in Scotland and Wales. .


Great Britain has not been a functional political unit since 1801 when the Act of Union with Ireland came in and the Kingdom of Great Britain was abolished.

However it always was and continues to be the geographical name of the main island.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

This is something that has been annoying and confusing me for quite a while now. Here is an example:-










As you can see there are six listings of the same programme with three selected by the Season Pass!

Looking at my 00ui.itcl files on both my Tivos, I have to say that the lines

*proc action_series {chan objectid env} {
global db
global tzoffset
global images
global programindexstartday
global nowshowingdir
set watch 1*

were already present, yet the problem persists.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

I think I can see what it's doing but without some digging, not how to solve it (sorry!)...

Presuming you have three 'received' ITV regions set, then (stating the obvious here, I know) the Upcoming Showings procedure is looping 3 times, giving you all 3 on the first pass, the first 2 on the 2nd pass and the first on its own on the 3rd pass. So it's not telling you there are 3 season passes, it's telling you 3 times that there is one season pass. Nothing to do with the watch variable as all that does is cut out regions you don't receive. 

I think the index module searches through the tivo mfs database looking for the fsid of the selected series. So if the same series turns up on three regional stations then it will be indexed three times. 

The version of ui.itcl I posted upthread had some code from LJ that does something with duplicate showings - does your version have this?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I only have one ITV region ticked in my "Channels You Receive".


> The version of ui.itcl I posted upthread had some code from LJ that does something with duplicate showings - does your version have this?


I can look if you post the code you're referring to.

I may FTP your 000ui.itcl; anything I should know about it?


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmmm. That is odd. It's possible that your database is corrupted - I had a lot of scheduling errors that required a full rebuild after 6 years of minor errors had built up, so to speak.

One thought: have you tried setting the rogue channels as watched, rebooting, then unsetting them before another reboot?

The 000ui file I posted is substantially LJ's 00ui version. I've tweaked a couple of date formats here and there and swapped columns around to make them fit my smartphone display but no major coding changes. The section dealing with duplicates is this part of proc action_series:

```
[...]	
          set slists [get_programshowings $objectid $watch]

# LJ skip dupes
          set slistdisp ""
# /LJ skip dupes

          foreach slist $slists {
          set seconds [lindex $slist 0]
          set stationfsid [lindex $slist 1]

# LJ skip dupes
       # Skip if we've displayed this showing before
          if { [string first "$seconds$stationfsid" $slistdisp] != -1 } {
                    continue
          }
# /LJ skip dupes

       # Skip if don't receive station
          if { [catch {set data $channeltablestation($stationfsid)}] == 1}
          {
                    continue
          }
[...]
```
This appears to be looping through the showings returned from index.itcl, eliminating anything with duplicate timing/station ids. I see now that it won't clear your problem completely because your station ids are not unique. Unfortunately, that is the only data returned. Taking out the station id from the duplicates check could resolve your particular error, like this:

1) Take out the line *set stationfsid [lindex $slist 1]* 
2) Change *if { [string first "$seconds$stationfsid" $slistdisp] != -1 } {*
to *if { [string first "$seconds" $slistdisp] != -1 } {*


----------

